
Deepin OS - mkristian
http://www.deepin.org/
======
mkristian
Torrent:
[http://cdimage.linuxdeepin.com/releases/15.1/](http://cdimage.linuxdeepin.com/releases/15.1/)

------
cttet
Why they kept the Macbook Air logo...?

